# Chernobyl & The Abandoned Town of Pripyat, Ukraine 2008



## Gorecki

It was my 30th birthday coming up and I really wanted to do something special….. 
I was a n00b to all this exploring malarkey and found an internet page about Chernobyl. I didn’t realise itwas possible to visit … I have a little bit of history with that place as to put it, so I made it my mission to go. 

Back in 1989 my school set up a programme with kids whose families had been affected with the disaster. A 12 year old girl called Alla from Gomel became part of my family for 3 months. Her granddad was a worker at the power plant and I remember the stores she used to tell us. I was fascinated, even being 11 years old. 
The trip took about 4 months to organise. I got in touch with Maxim from Pripyat.com who was to be our guide for the day in Chernobyl and Pripyat – the city a few kilometres away where the families of the workers lived. 

On the morning of April 22nd, Maxim met us in the lounge of the Ukraina Hotel in Kiev, where we began the 2 hour journey to Chernobyl. There are 3 checkpoints you have to go through … 30km , 10 km and 5km away. Armed guards meet you. 
The door to the mini bus opened and the word “Passports” was shouted out. The guard quickly looked at them then words were spoken with him and maxim. I remember being slightly scared, this was proper military precision!! 
We got the all clear and off we went. 







First stop was the memorial to the firefighters who lost their lives in the disaster. 






A doggie who was quick to come and say hello!






Back in the mini bus and through another checkpoint where we were taken to Chernobyl for a quick briefing and “rules and regulations”. Basically we had to sign a document which said if anything happens, it’s our own responsibility. We were not allowed to touch anything, sit on the ground, etc 

Maxim gave us a short lecture on the history of Pripyat and what happened on the day of the disaster. Then it was on to Reactor Number 4. 

The Geigercounter with the Reactor in the distance.






As we were visitng the area a few days before the anniversary, the president of Ukraine was to visit. People were out cleaning the streets, putting fresh paint on things, we were forbidden to take photos! I managed a sneaky one of a van outside the power plant. “FORBIDDEN” maxim shouted. 
We went into the visitor center opposite the plant where we got to see photos of the sarcorphogas and a scale model of the plant. I remember looking out the glass window to the plant and there were about 5 men dressed in white with bright orange helmets walking about and another handful having a cigarette break.Like I say, photos were totally forbidden here, I would have actually got my ass shot!! 











Hello 






Then it was onto our final checkpoint and into the city of Pripyat. 
Sneaky photo of the guard from the mini bus window. Oh he hated me!! 






As of April 1st 2008 it is forbidden to enter any of the buildings. Most are now crumbling and are unsafe and the minister of emergences does not want to promote it as a “tourist zone”. We looked through the windows of school number 1. it was torture not getting inside!! After some sweet talking Maxim he let us into the hospital. It was a case of 10 minutes pointing and clicking. Someone ventured down a corridor…. “Back back get back. RADIATION corridor. Come back” !!!!! 

The town centre.






The Palace of Culture in the square. 





















Apartment Block






The Hospital.


























From the hospital we walked to the funfair. It was due to open on May 1st 1986, 2 days after the disaster happened. No one got to to ride on the ferris wheel =[






The dodgems are one of the most contaminated areas of Pripyat. 











Maxim said we could go into one more building, it was a toss up between school or pool. I voted pool as I just find empty swimming pools fascinating, but the others voted school, so school it was. 
















Back in the van and it was off to Chernobyl again for a 4 course meal which consisted of the most random food ever including meat I have never seen before and soup which tasted of McDonald’s big mac sauce!! A scrub of hands then radiation checked on a wee machine and off we went.
Back to checkpoint 1 where we were radiation scanned again, the contraption reminded me of a cattle mart, this metal structure you stood on with hands on pads at either side. If you were clear, the gate opened and you were free to go. 

2 hour journey back to Kiev, we all slept the whole way. 
This was most certainly a day and birthday I will never forget.. for anyone who wishes to go, I would highly recommend it and fast…. Nature is slowly taking its toll. 






The full set of my pictures can be found here =]


----------



## The_Revolution

Nice pictures; just been looking at these on Flickr - very jealous. Must get off my arse and get over there soon.


----------



## Seahorse

I've been racking my brains trying to think of why it all seems so familiar. But then I realised...

CALL OF DUTY 4!!!


----------



## crickleymal

Nice stuff. I've always wanted to go there, a friend of mine works for Harwell and often goes out to check on radiation and what it's doing to plants and stuff. 



> Back in the van and it was off to Chernobyl again for a 4 course meal which consisted of the most random food ever including meat I have never seen before and soup which tasted of McDonald’s big mac sauce!! A scrub of hands then radiation checked on a wee machine and off we went.


I hope they checked you for radiation before you ate your banquet not afterwards which is what you imply


----------



## orangeacid

Ahhhh I am so jealous. Planned to go there in the summer hols 2009 with Natalion but I didn't know that it was forbidden to enter the buildings now. Damn, that was going to be the highlight :-(


----------



## Power Junkie

That is a stunning set of photo's.
I had no idea the town was still intact.

Well done for managing to get out there.


----------



## UrbanX

great photos! I'm v jealous too, would love to go! One of them places that you tell people you want to go and they look at you like you're crazy, like auswitz!


----------



## lilli

8333696 said:


> Back to checkpoint 1 where we were radiation scanned again, the contraption reminded me of a cattle mart, this metal structure you stood on with hands on pads at either side. If you were clear, the gate opened and you were free to go.



Did they play the trick with you where they hold one of the gates shut so it doesn't open just to see the shock on your face!!!! They did it to my other half a couple of years ago, we all laughed .... So did he eventually 

I am sure that the scanning devise was once operational but some of our tour didnt put their hands and feet in the right places and still got through so I suspect that nowadays it its mostly for show.

Shame you decided to pull out of the 2009 trip.


----------



## carlielala

Wow, fascinating stuff!!

I remember watching a really interesting programme on Chernobyl not so long ago, I think it was the 'Cooking in the Danger Zone' programme where the presenter Will visits the region to see how contaminated the food is, Will also gets to visit all of the areas you have pictures of, it really is like the Mary Celeste.


----------



## orangeacid

UrbanX said:


> great photos! I'm v jealous too, would love to go! One of them places that you tell people you want to go and they look at you like you're crazy, like auswitz!



I've been to Auschwitz Berkenau, and whilst I can testify that it is indeed moving and an important reminder of the past, all that what you hear about how nothing grows there and birds avoid it etc is a load of crap. It's only quiet because it's in the Polish countryside... everything is pretty quiet out there. If you want some gorgeous shots of decaying (mostly active) buildings as well, the nearby former capital Krakow is definitely worth visiting (or staying in)


----------



## Foxylady

Fabulous report and photos, 8. It's somewhere I'd love to visit. I've been following reports/news stories about the place since the Chernobyl disaster happened, and it fascinates me. Thanks for posting. Good on ya gal, and happy birthday too.


----------



## Cane!

Awesome report, I think it's one of the few place that everyone wants to visit.


----------



## fezzyben

I never tire of seeing this place. brilliant report. cheers FB


----------



## randomnut

Awesome, awesome shots there, Really atmospheric. I *HAVE* to get off my lazy ass and go on a trip there soon, really want to see that first hand.


----------



## bartje

Wow!

Great report and great pics!

Gr,
Bart
www.urban-travel.org


----------



## DJhooker

thats a rather epic report, amazing work!


----------



## Mole Man

Great write up and pictures, nice to see how a complete town falls apart when left alone.


----------



## scammell23

Excellent pictures here, this place has always fascinated me. It reminds me of Trinity Square shops / car park in Gateshead 
The doll with its removed head is spooky!


----------



## clebby

10/10

really excellent work! 

now _*that*_ would be a birthday i would never forget


----------



## Haggaz

Seahorse said:


> I've been racking my brains trying to think of why it all seems so familiar. But then I realised...
> 
> CALL OF DUTY 4!!!



haha me too, as soon as i seen the feris wheel it hit me. i was pressing 'A' on an invisible controller to skip the prologue


----------



## Scrub2000

Simply epic.....


----------



## KieranJones

This is a brilliant story, would love to go there myself!


----------



## goshow

Great pictures and report, very enjoyable.


----------



## double-six

Amazing place! I'm another one who'd love to go.

Have to be careful though else Chernobyl fall out


----------



## Landie_Man

How safe is chernobyl, radiation wise?


----------



## james.s

Landie_Man said:


> How safe is chernobyl, radiation wise?



Apparently, it's little more than you get on a transatlantic flight.


----------

